# شاشات كي إم سي kmc بأسعار رائعة والتوصيل مجانا



## halasamy (7 يناير 2014)

شاشتك عندنا مع عروض الشاشات والتوصيل مجانا لباب المنزل.

========================
1- شاشة 46 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - أربع مداخل HDMI -
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1699 ريال.
=================
2- شاشة 50 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - ستة مداخل HDMI -
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1899 ريال
إطار فضى
================
3-شاشة 55 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - ستة مداخل HDMI
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 2799 ريال
إطار فضى
===============
4- شاشة 58 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - ستة مداخل HDMI
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 2899 ريال.

====================
التوصيل مجانا لأهالى الرياض.
والتوصيل خارج الرياض بأسعار الشحن
=====================
ونتشرف بسيادتكم لزيارة صفحتنا على الفيسبوك والتوييتر لمشاهدة أجدد عروضنا ومنجاتنا.

للتواصل عبر الشبكات الأجتماعية ومعرفة أخر أخبرنا:
https://www.facebook.com/MariaOrgnization?ref=hl
https://twitter.com/MariaCompny

===========================
العنوان:
الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول
تليفون: 0598733331 / 0565765233/ 0508283782 / 0112661000

دوام المعرض:
الفترة الصباحية:

8,30 صباحا الى 12 ظهرا
الفترة المسائية:

4 عصرا الى 10,30 مساءا


----------

